# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Hair Transplant Gone Wrong. Can I be Fixed? |Dr. Bernard Nusbaum, Miami

## tbtadmin

Question Submitted Through thebaldtruth.com

*IAHRS Member Bernard P. Nusbaum, M.D. of Miami Responds:
*

Hello, I just found your website and think its fantastic. I wish I would  found it before I underwent a hair transplant that went wrong  2 years ago. OK, so here I am with a very noticeably transplanted hairline wondering what my options are at this point. Ive become even more self conscious than before I had the hair transplant and just want to put this behind me. Can someone explain to me if and how this problem can be corrected and about how much it will cost. The place that I went said that they can fix it for a fee, but I would not go back there if they paid me.

Any help would be great.

Lawrence

----------

